# PETA has a solution for our (Texas) hog population



## Quepos1 (Jul 22, 2011)

http://www.txfb.org/TxAgTalks/post/2011/07/18/PETA-wants-no-feral-hog-left-behind.aspx


----------



## applejuice (Jul 22, 2011)

fence em in, what a joke. 

Round em up and take em to Somalia, I hear they are in famine


----------



## Forest Grump (Jul 22, 2011)

And here I thought it was gonna be "trap-neuter-release" like they do with stray cats. Is it not cruel to keep them penned up in captivity on the "refuge"? This country is doomed.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2011)

tell you what. I'll sign on to the refuge idea as soon as I see the board members at PETA catch a boar hog. 

Without guns, knives or dogs or any of that other awful stuff us hunters use.


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, good luck keeping a bunch of wild pigs penned up with “inexpensive” fences.


----------



## trouthound (Jul 22, 2011)

To borrow one from my fishing friend Tightliner.
PETA: People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 22, 2011)

Forest Grump said:


> And here I thought it was gonna be "trap-neuter-release" like they do with stray cats. Is it not cruel to keep them penned up in captivity on the "refuge"? This country is doomed.



Yeah, it is cruel to keep animals penned up. There will likely be another group of activists that will let them free.


----------



## Curtis (Jul 22, 2011)

clueless, every one of them..........


----------



## Forest Grump (Jul 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, good luck keeping a bunch of wild pigs penned up with “inexpensive” fences.



Pretty sure the fences are "inexpensive" simply because they are to be paid for with somebody else's (your) money!


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 22, 2011)

petaphiles make me hungry for ham!


----------



## cfishluver44 (Jul 23, 2011)

if they cut them hogs ball off they are going to get giant and more dangerous


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 24, 2011)

I've got a better idea- let's round up all of the peta people and put all of  THEM in an inexpensive fence.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 24, 2011)

The problem with PETA is they all watched too many cartoons and had too many stuffed animals as children.

They think that all animals are cute and furry and have human-like personalities.  

They have no idea about natural instinct.  They don't consider the fact that an animal only has three concerns- to eat, stay alive,  and procreate.  That's it.

I wouldn't be surprised to find out that a few of the PETA folks actually think that without human involvement, animals would one day learn to read and write.


----------



## CAL (Jul 24, 2011)

If the hogs could be rounded up,I have the solution.But it ain't gonna happen no way!


----------



## plottman25 (Jul 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, good luck keeping a bunch of wild pigs penned up with “inexpensive” fences.


Your not suggesting that a hog will root out of a fence?  Thats just unheard of


----------



## sgtstinky (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like a Caillou solution to me


----------



## bigreddwon (Jul 25, 2011)

I say we tell them its a _great _idea and they should get started right away. Then we pull up some lawn chairs and watch.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 25, 2011)

bigreddwon said:


> I say we tell them its a _great _idea and they should get started right away. Then we pull up some lawn chairs and watch.



 i will bring a cooler...it is kind of hot....going to have a melt down watching this


----------



## Ghriz (Jul 26, 2011)

I always thought it but now i am sure .PETA is an organization of idiots !


----------



## killa86 (Jul 29, 2011)

P.I.N.O.F pigs in need of freedom... my new organization. we support the expansion of wild hogs everywhere in the nation. heck they might even bring some class to the whitehouse and senate


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2011)

Fence the pigs up along the length of the border with Mexico.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, good luck keeping a bunch of wild pigs penned up with “inexpensive” fences.



Heh. The last qoute I got for fencing in 1 acre was over $10k for coated chain link with a remote-controlled gate.  I did a full-on 'Sanford & Sons' "Martha, it's the big one" fake heart attack when I saw the quote...


----------



## Big Doe Down (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow. PETA sure is a smart group of people!


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't yall know Peta won't be paying for the fence??? OHHH NOOOO! Their money goes into their own pockets so they can afford to stay at fine hotels and eat out while they are in YOUR community trying to change YOUR laws to make YOU pay for a dumb fence that wouldn't work anyway!! HSUS same way!


----------



## rkwrichard (Aug 13, 2011)

Lets just round up a couple hundred hogs and send a couple of them to select PETA members.. Maybe turn them loose in their fenced in back yards where they keep their PETA pets.. They may change their minds..


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 14, 2011)

bigreddwon said:


> I say we tell them its a _great _idea and they should get started right away. Then we pull up some lawn chairs and watch.



Thats what I was thinking............I think they should just DO what is right, by them..........Go ahead PETA, get started


----------

